# problema al actualizar portage....

## Pionerito

ejecuto emerge -vDN portage y me sale esto, segun dice un paquete no esta en la lista pero no se me ocurre nada

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.11 [2.1.6.7] USE="build -doc -epydoc (-se                                linux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 138 kB [?=>0]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20080123] 41 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2] 300 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8j] USE="sse2 zlib -bindist -gmp -k                                erberos -test" 3,762 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test (-bo                                otstrap%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 [2.5.2-r7] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses rea                                dline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,                                611 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.7.2-r2] USE="python readline -debug -d                                oc -examples -ipv6 -test" 4,678 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.41] USE="nls" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.1 [6.10-r2] USE="acl nls -caps% -gmp% (-sel                                inux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,318 kB [0]

Total: 10 packages (9 upgrades, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 29,485 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2                                -2.7.2-r2.ebuild'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

svn-ssl ~ #

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 y despues actualiza

si se soluciona barbaro, sino hace un 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2 -2.7.2-r2.ebuild digest
```

 y actualiza

----------

## Txema

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> y actualiza

 

¿Y al actualizar no te va a machacar cualquier cosa que hayas tocado en /usr/portage?

Es más la rama 2.7.2 de libxml2 ya ni siquiera está en portage, ¿cuánto hace que no pasas un --sync? debería haberte borrado ese ebuild, haz otro emerge --sync y si no lo borra hazlo tú a mano y haz otro emerge --sync

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

o sea, 1º opcion 

```
emerge --sync

emerge -vDN portage
```

si sigue tirando el error. entonces hace la 2º opcion que seria

```
ebuild /usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2 -2.7.2-r2.ebuild digest

emerge -vDN portage
```

tendria que funcionarte la 1º opcion, es algo corrupto en la ultima sincronizacion del arbol

saludos

----------

